# صابون الجلاية الآلية



## wessamer (3 أبريل 2010)

ما هي تركيبة صابون الجلايات ( مثل finish) و شكراً


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (4 أبريل 2010)

ماهو صابون الجلايات


----------



## chemicaleng (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
عند البدء فى التفكير فى تركيب الصابون الخاص بالجلايات ( غسالة الاطباق ) يجب ان نضع عدة نقاط فى الاعتبار :
- انة لا يفضل وجود رغوة نهائيا لذلك فمن الممكن استخدام المنضفات الاانيونية ( لا تشاردية ) فى حدها الادنى ولكن التنضيف يتم عن طريق المواد القلوية ( السيليكات والهيدروكسيد ) والفوسفات فى الاساس . 
- ان درجة عسر الماء لها تأثير كبير على التركيبة .
- يجب اضافة ما يساعد على انتظام تبخر الماء فى مرحلة التجفيف حتى لا تترك بقع على الاطباق ومن الممكمن استخدام احد المذيبات لتعديل التوتر السطحى للماء والمساعدة على انتظام التبخر ولكن المواد المطلقة للكلور هى الحل الافضل ووجودها يحسن من عمل المنظف .
- وجود الميتاسيليكات ممكن ان يضر بسطح الطلاء لبعض انواع الاطباق ( مسببا تشقق طلاء الغليز ) ويمكن التغلب على ذلك بأضفة نسبة قليلة من الومينات الصوديوم . 
- يحضر المسحوق غالبا بطريقة الخلط والامتصاص ولتصنيع بودرة على شكل حبيبات لا تتطاير ( غبار البودرة الناعمة يؤذى المستهلك ويضايقة ) يتم بخها بالزجاج المائى بعد الخلط مما يشكل حبيبات معقولة الحجم .
وهذة تركيبة معقولة للماء المتوسط العسر 
- تتراصوديوم بيروفوسفات 58 % 
- ميتاسيليكات الصوديوم اللامائية 37 %
- منضف لا ايونى 1 % 
- الومينات الصوديوم 1.5 %
بعد الخلط الجيد يتم رشها بواسطة ماء الزجاج حتى تتشكل على شكل حبيبات ثم يضاف اليها المادة المنتجة للكلور 
- تراى كلورو ايزو سيانيورك اسيد 2.5 % 

واللة الموفق 
-


----------



## العجمىى (5 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> عند البدء فى التفكير فى تركيب الصابون الخاص بالجلايات ( غسالة الاطباق ) يجب ان نضع عدة نقاط فى الاعتبار :
> - انة لا يفضل وجود رغوة نهائيا لذلك فمن الممكن استخدام المنضفات الاانيونية ( لا تشاردية ) فى حدها الادنى ولكن التنضيف يتم عن طريق المواد القلوية ( السيليكات والهيدروكسيد ) والفوسفات فى الاساس .
> - ان درجة عسر الماء لها تأثير كبير على التركيبة .
> ...


 ارجوا وضع الاسماء التجارية للمواد الموجودة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 أبريل 2010)

الأخ الكريم كما عودتنا مشاركاتك أكثر من رائعة فجزاك الله عنا كل خير وبما أنك أخى ذكرت منظف الأطياق لغسالات الأطباق فنرجوا منك الافادة بتركيبة مجفف غسالات الأطباق وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wessamer (17 أبريل 2010)

شكراً لك على مساهمتك ، ما هو ماء الزجاج لو سمحت ( الاسم العلمي أو الاسم التجاري ) و شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يا ريت يا استازي الكريم الأسماء التجارية يلي ازا طلبتها من تجار المواد يعرفوها والك كل الشكر 
الله يجزيك الخير عنا وعن جميع امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## زهرة الجبل90 (12 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## امقران (14 يونيو 2010)

هناك نوع سائل هو والمجفف ويستخدم عبر منظومة السحب الاتوماتيكي

من عنده التركيبة فليساهم؟


----------



## احمد ربيع (2 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع جدا
ولكن هل هناك صابون سائل خاص بهذه الجلايات


----------



## عماد الحاج (5 أبريل 2011)

كما يبدو ان موضوع الجلايات هنالك تضارب كبير بالنصائح مثل نوعية الصابون او الزيت او الرمل وللامانة العلمية انا لا املك معلومات عن هذا الموضوع ولكن ساحاول من خلال تجربتي الشخصية مع الجلايات ان اعطي خلاصة تلك التجربة ليستفيد منها الجميع مع بالغ تقديري لكاتب المقال اعلاه ولكن هذه المعلومات علمية ولا تفيد بالتجرب الفعلية


----------



## eng-Tarik (7 أبريل 2011)

*eng-Tarik*



wessamer قال:


> شكراً لك على مساهمتك ، ما هو ماء الزجاج لو سمحت ( الاسم العلمي أو الاسم التجاري ) و شكراً جزيلاً



أخي العزيز: ماء الزجاج هو سيليكات الصوديوم السائلة


----------



## جرجس فؤاد (30 ديسمبر 2011)

عاوز تركيبة جيدة لمجفف غسالة الأطباق و شكرا


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله


----------

